# PeptidePros review



## Luscious Lei (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm finishing my first bottle of PeptidePros stane and I just got my bloods back to back up my statement, so here we go with the review:

*Service: 8/10*
They usually don't ship to where I live but we worked something out via PMs on the board and they have been very helpful and responsive, with a great "want to do business" attitude. The order processing was smooth and efficient, nothing but good things to say.

*Price: 8/10*
More than 50% cheaper than the RC company I usually use.

*Delivery: 9/10*
I got the stuff within 5 days which is pretty much the fastest you can do considering the fact that I live on the other side of the globe. They also split the order in two without additional charge to make sure that I got the products ASAP because some items were not in stock.

*Packaging: 7/10*
The bottles are made of glass, not plastic, and the lid screw tight and without any leak. I put 7 because the blue glass make it a bit hard to see if the solution has crashed or not and because the dropper is not graduated, making it a bit useless.

*Product: 9/10*
I like the fact that it is a solution, not a suspension, which makes the dosing much more accurate. At the exact same dose of stane and test, ADC HG stane was keeping my E2 around 18, PepetidePros stane bring them at 11. I would therefore say that if antyhing, their stane is slightly overdosed. I put my bottles in the fridge and after a few weeks I saw that the stane had crashed a bit (small transparent crystals sitting at the bottom of the bottle) but after a couple of day at room temp it went back to 100% solution.

*Taste: -1/10*
Damn that tastes like dead rat juice lol. However despite this fact I actually got used to the taste and it's not as bad as the first intakes. And I prefer by far a well dosed product that tastes bad than an underdosed crap that tastes like boobies, especially when it comes to ancillaries.

Conclusion:

Excellent company and product in my book so far.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 24, 2015)

Ive used them as well for all the PP products they offer. I will agree with you on just about everything you said. Especially that it tastes absolutely fuuuuuucked up lol


----------



## Magical (Jul 24, 2015)

Great review Lei


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 25, 2015)

excellent. I have used their stane and the PCT. great stuff, like you said minus the taste


----------



## RISE (Jul 25, 2015)

Good write up bro.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 25, 2015)

We need more ladyboi reviews....


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 6, 2015)

their website has been all ****ed up lately. can't place any orders.


----------

